# Roubaix sizing - quick poll / research request



## IanTr (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello everybody.

Can't decide between 54cm and 56cm Roubaix. Looking to use the power of the internet to find what other Roubaix owners have and feel comfortable with!

I'm 5'10" with 33.5" inside leg. Normally proportioned - not particularly long or short in the leg, torso or arms. Mr. average really.

So, if you have a Roubaix would you mind helping me out by answering the following questions:

1) What size frame do you have and are you happy with the fit?
2) Have you made any 'fit changes' eg. shorter stem?
3) How tall are you?
4) What is your inside leg measurement (if known)?

Thoughts and comments welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I ride a 56cm robaix pro
I'm 5' 10''
leg extension on bike - top of saddle to center of bb is 73.7 cm
175mm cranks
saddle all the way back
100 mm stem -6 ( 2cm spacer below stem)
saddle to stem drop 2"


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

1) What size frame do you have and are you happy with the fit?
56 - yes, but wish i'd tested a 54... i'm quite comfortable on my 56, and my seatpost is high enough that i might not fit on a 54 anyway, but i can't stop wondering what a smaller frame would handle like
2) Have you made any 'fit changes' eg. shorter stem?
yup - 100 mm stem... seat is close to middle of the rails
3) How tall are you?
5-9+, depending on what time of day and what i did the night before... ;-)
4) What is your inside leg measurement (if known)?
84.4cm / ~33" - floor to crotch

test ride both if you can... love my roubaix


----------



## chrisv (Apr 16, 2006)

I am 5'10 and ride a 52cm sworks roubaix.
The fit is sweet.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

1.)Ride a 56cm Roubaix 27. Sometimes I think I need a 58cm. That said, the reach of my stock Roubaix has proven too long, so......
2.)Switched out the stem for a 100mm one today, which has definitely helped. I could go even shorter. Also ditched the stock Avatar saddle for their mountain bike pro saddle-the one with titanium rails, currently on sale at their site. WAY more comfortable.
3.)I'm 5'11", 33" leg measurement. By all means try both, but I'm thinking you need a 56", since your proportions are so close to mine. I've been told if you're a more a recreational rider than a racer, it's better to go slightly bigger. The Roubaix ROCKS! Got to be the best 'entry level' bike out there, that is still good enough to be taken seriously. Can't wait to do my next 50 miler, since I've gotten it dialed in a little closer. If your neck and shoulders start hurting with longer rides like mine did, don't wait 700 miles like I did before you go back to the shop, and have 'em check your fit. They expect to have to do this...part of why you pay retail. You're going to have to take it back at 30 days anyway, because the cables stretch. You should know by then if it fits right or not.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm about 5'8 and ride a 54 Roubaix Elite. Seems to fit fine. 110 stem and zero setback post.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*6' riding a 56*



IanTr said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Can't decide between 54cm and 56cm Roubaix. Looking to use the power of the internet to find what other Roubaix owners have and feel comfortable with!
> 
> ...


I am 6' tall and ride a 56 with a 120 stem. I run a lot of post, but well within acceptable range for compact frameset like this. I stuck with 2 spacers under stem and stock stem with some rise (whatever comes on the S-Works Roubaix). I did swap to a zero setback post though and ride with the seat well forward on the rails as I am short hip-knee and need this to get squared up over the cranks. 

Previously rode a 58 S-Works Tricross but with a 100mm stem. Always felt like I was just a tad stretched out beyond my comfort zone. Like the 56 Roubaix much better.

Try them both and don't be afraid of the smaller frame with a bit of stem. Work to get your fit right with knees over the cranks etc. Keep in mind the stock pave post has about 20mm of setback or so. Could be a factor if you go with the larger frame.

Good luck--the Roubaix is a great bike. Maybe you should hold out and buy one of the new Roubaix SLs for 2007! Wow.


----------



## Spunner (May 31, 2006)

I'm 5' 10" and ride a 54 with a 100mm stem, ride and fit are sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## tyCycler (Jul 19, 2006)

5' 9" on a Roubaix Pro 2006 54" and fit seems good so far. At the LBS, the 56" seemed too stretched out for my shorter torso and longer legs.


----------



## connie (Jul 30, 2006)

6'1'' with a 33.5 inseam (long trunk). Fitted with a 56cm frame. 172.5 crank arms. Still working out the final positioning as my riding position changes during the transition from a very ill-fitted bike to my new Roubaix.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

rcnute said:


> I'm about 5'8 and ride a 54 Roubaix Elite. Seems to fit fine. 110 stem and zero setback post.


Me too.


----------



## z06ontrack (Jul 10, 2006)

5"10" 33.50" inseam 160#'s on a 54cm elite fits great. Shortened up the stem a bit (I'm longer legs shorter torso)


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

5' 9", 32" inseam, 160 lbs, 54 cm '06 Roubaix Expert. Aside from typical minor adjustments (seat height, stem flip, etc.) and a Toupe seat, 2400 miles and it's still 'off the rack.'


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Several guys are not what i would expect, but this bike seems just wrong. 6'1", long torso, that says 58cm all over it. 





connie said:


> 6'1'' with a 33.5 inseam (long trunk). Fitted with a 56cm frame. 172.5 crank arms. Still working out the final positioning as my riding position changes during the transition from a very ill-fitted bike to my new Roubaix.


----------



## connie (Jul 30, 2006)

I was surprised by a 56 as well, and asked about it. If I was not at a good lbs that I trust, working directly with the owner who spent lots of time fitting me, I would not have purchased this size.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

If the bike fits well, that is the reason to go to a shop. Sometimes you just have to have a body in front you to work with.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

IanTr said:


> 1) What size frame do you have and are you happy with the fit?
> 2) Have you made any 'fit changes' eg. shorter stem?
> 3) How tall are you?
> 4) What is your inside leg measurement (if known)?
> ...


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

Just picked mine up on Thursday. Really debated if a 56 was going to fit me. I'm 6' 0.5" and ride a 21" (XL) RockHopper (MTN Biker here). I know the frame comparison is Apples to Oranges, but I was thinking I'd need a 58cm frame. 

However, the 56 is a great fit with a 120mm stem and the saddle mounted back just a bit. WOW - what a diff. riding the Roubaix Elite vs. my RockHoppper with a set of slicks on the road...
Great bike, very plush, but quick - accelerates well and just feels fast. I was looking at a Tarmac Comp, but I'm not going to be racing any crits, so I felt the Roubaix Elite Double (2005) was a better choice for logging in some road miles.


----------



## z06ontrack (Jul 10, 2006)

Had a chance yesterday on a 100k ride to experience my Roubaix Elite for it's name sake. We hit a section of milled road (ground off pavement prior to repaving) and even though it was vibration city the Roubaix just sucked it up, everyone else started dropping back and complaining loudly except me we even hit some cobblestone (ala Roubaix) for a short section. I had replaced the Specialized Zert seat post with a Thompson Masterpeice so I would imagine that with the Specialized post in the bike it would have really sucked up the vibration.

Tip of the week, removing the Zert's from the voids in the front fork and rear seat stays shaves off 1/4 pound of the weight (even more if you remove from seat post) of the bike and does not compromise the integrity of the carbon.


----------



## bootchman (Jul 21, 2006)

1) What size frame do you have and are you happy with the fit?
2) Have you made any 'fit changes' eg. shorter stem?
3) How tall are you?
4) What is your inside leg measurement (if known)?

1) 54 - perfect fit
2) Have the 4-position stem in the most upright position
3) 5"9"
4) 30"

Love the Roubaix -- can ride for hours with no discomfort caused by the bike. My other bike is an Allez comp, also a 54, but I always felt too "stretched out" on it; and my neck and arms would get stiff after an hour or so. The geometry of the Roubaix gives a much more relaxed and more upright position.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm 6'3". I probably should have ordered the 61, but since I race, I didn't want to deal with the even longer wheelbase and headtube. Thus, I got the 58.

Pulled out all the spacers (including the massive 20mm FSA carbon cone), got a 130mm 10 deg drop stem, and a thomson 330mm masterpiece layback (1 cm from the max extension line.) Now, if fits like a standard geometry race bike would, but with a longer headtube instead of the typical short headtube and a stack of spacers, giving me a stiffer front end. It's almost funny now to see all the 'more typical' roubaix riders out there, with handlebars multiple inches over saddle height...

6'1" says 58 to me. I'm a bit on the extreme end of things for my fit on the 58, so I can easily see someone two inches shorter on the same size.


----------



## philip4703 (Sep 7, 2006)

Q.
1) What size frame do you have and are you happy with the fit?
2) Have you made any 'fit changes' eg. shorter stem?
3) How tall are you?
4) What is your inside leg measurement (if known)?

A.
1) size 54 (2006 Roubaix Expert), very happy
2) 100 stem, flipped it downwards. Everything else is stock (i.e. 172.5 cranks). The seat is almost all the way back.
3) 5' 9.75"
4) 32.75", measured in following manner: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR&gender=M&units=in


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*6'2" on a 61?!*

My LBS keeps pushing me toward the 61 Tarmac ,I'm 6'2" @205 32 inseam w long torso and arms. Rode a 61 Comp on a test ride and had to bring the Brakes up on the bars to avoid being uncomfortable (Too much weight on my hands)but the pedals and seat postion seem spot on. 
Is the 61 size only for people over 6'3"?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

How much is the 07 Roubaix?


----------



## sarge (Sep 15, 2006)

*I ride a 54cm Roubaix*

I am 5' 6" and are happy with the fit, I dont know my inside leg measurement but I am 700cm from top of the seat to the middle of the bottom bracket. The stem had to be shortened to a 90cm and the head lowered by removing 2 shims. I chose the 54cm because being in my 50s I am not flexible enough to ride comfortably low down and prefer a more up right position. The shop who fitted me out said that they would need more changes to get me comfortable on a 52cm.
ChrisV is taller than me and is happy with a smaller frame so I think that shows that you could fit either.
In summary chose the 54 because I want the higher head stem tube and the top tube was only 3cm longer than my old (20yrs) custom build steel frame. The length of the top tube and the length of the head stem are more important than the seat tube height.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*07 Robaix*

I got some pricing from my LBS on the 07 Roubaix.
The Expert is $3500 list @$2750 out the door.
The Pro is $4100 list @ $3500 out the door
The s works will quite a bit more and the Comp less I did'nt get pricing on those because I was shopping for the Pro or Expert models.
The Roubaix Expert is coming this year with a full SRAM RIVAL 10 SPEED Group.
I like the price better than the Pro but since It's SRAM's first year out on an OEM Specialized I'll go with the Dura Ace Ultegra group on the Pro because I know what I'm getting.


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*6'2" on a 58*

I just got measured today before ordering my Roubaix Expert. The guy at my LBS took some measurements and went through the book and said I fit exactly with a 58. I have a 32" inseam also.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Fit is soooo important*

*Great news!  Did you go with the SRAM compact or the Ultegra triple?
It is great to find someone at your LBS who really knows how to fit you, I went through 3 people at the same shop before I found the guy who really knew his stuff. He has fit hundreds of people and asks all the right questions.
I'm killing time waiting for my bike by picking out my carbon water cagesut: 
BTW the owners son at my LBS is very high on SRAM components, he test rode them at a Specialized meeting last month and said they Rock!:thumbsup: *


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Image is everything*

It was a tough decision on which bike to choose. My LBS owner also is very high on the SRAM. In fact, his wife like it so much at whatever show they went to for the 2007 release, that she ordered herself one. I just wasn't too keen on the red color. Call me vain ! But I thought the gerolsteiner was awesome. Also entering into the decision was the fact that I live in Tennessee - lots of hills. Although I probably could do without it, the triple might come in handy on some of those mountain rides.

I would liked to have gone with the pro, but I had a hard time convincing my wife on the $2900 for the expert. No way she would have gone any higher. By the way, that's what our LBS is selling them for. Sounds like yours gives some pretty good deals.


----------



## Deck314 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am 5' 10" with a 32" inside leg measurement and got the 56cm Roubaix Comp Triple for $1600 as it was a 2006 model (with a really snazzy red/black paint job, I might add). I had the 12 degree stem flipped full up, which is nearly a perfect reach for me. I had actually ordered a Pilot 2.1, but when I learned Trek was backed up by a month, I asked about the Specialized line from my LBS and I'm glad I did. The component package and frame is similar between the two, but the Zertz does seem to mute road buzz more than the Pilot I test rode. More importantly, the Specialized stem configuration is much more adjustable than the Trek, which enabled my LBS to really dial in the fit. I went for a ride last weekend with a former European cyclist who rode alongside and behind me to check out the fit and said it was perfect. Others have pointed out, but it is worth repeating, that the marked frame size is not nearly as important as your ultimate reach, based primarily on the length of the top bar. A good fitting at your LBS is the key. My fitting took about an hour and a half, so there is more to a good fit than simply seeing if you have some clearance when you stand over it. 














.


----------



## Richard Ferris (Sep 22, 2006)

*Roubaix Sizing*

I'm 5'10" with a 85.5cm inseam. 3 weeks ago I bought a Roubaix 54 cm and the fit is great. Actually, it's 54.8 cm or almost 55cm. It's a comp frame but all the components are from the Tarmac Pro - Dura Ace shifters and derailleurs, everything else is Ultegra. Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels. It's fabulous. Just sold my old ride - a Trek Pilot 2.1 56 cm. I prefer the ride and size of the Specialized to the Trek. The reach was a little too long on the Trek. 
Rich


----------

